
Show HN: RealContacts, an app for boosting your real-life reputation - phdodo
http://www.realcontacts.us/product?utm_source=hn&utm_medium=sn&utm_campaign=l1_1
======
3dfan
I read through the page but could not figure out what it does. Mind telling
us?

